# rustic medicine cabinet help



## brown down (Jun 12, 2014)

I am remodeling my bathroom in a rustic cherry look. I have to abide by drawings all the time, so when I build its usually on the fly. I built this cabinet and door front out of solid cherry. well I should have looked to see how the door was going to fit before gluing and pegging everything together 

so here is what I am facing, pretty disappointed that the door doesn't fit properly its a beautiful book match piece of cherry burl. should I leave it like this. the problem I didn't pick up on for some reason was the two shelves are off by ½ inch making the door stick out. should I try to trim the one shelf down with my shoulder plane or let it fly!! or another fix I am not thinking of!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC (Jun 12, 2014)

Is there any way that you could make the door fit the cabinet? Maybe add sides to the door that would hold a couple of narrow shelves so that the cabinet would essentially be a clam-shell style cabinet?

Seems easier (and tidier) than trying to disassemble the cabinet to cut down those shelves.

The other option you may look into is cutting the live edge off the sides of the cabinet and attaching the live edge portion to the door??

I dunno.

Butch

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 12, 2014)

Do not quite see how you will hinge it if you leave it like it is?? Might be able to take a skil saw and saw kerfs into shelf's to speed the process of making drawers narrower. Or make 2 doors and taper shelf's back on each side- probably look better. Lots of ways to get creative- turn perceived error into design feature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 12, 2014)

whatever I do to this its going to have to be done together. its glued and pegged. it would be a bear to get it apart without trashing the whole piece. I like the clamshell Idea but don't think I can make that work and look good. Mike I am not following what you mean. I won't be adding any drawers to this cabinet just the shelves. what do you mean taper the the shelves back on each side? if I am picturing this right in my mind, it would kinda be a minor v shape??


----------



## kweinert (Jun 12, 2014)

Here's an odd idea.

Cut the door down around all 4 edges by maybe an inch. Then add an edge piece that is (for example) an 1 1/2 wide. Essentially you're creating a frame for the door that will make the door look deeper so the gaps are filled. You would also have to groove the side pieces so they'd fit around the shelves.

Perhaps you could do something on the inside of the door to make it look like it was planned - additional cross pieces above/below the shelves to form a groove the shelf fits in?

Just thinking out loud. Hopefully this brings up a picture in your head - if not I'll try to sketch and upload something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 12, 2014)

brown down said:


> whatever I do to this its going to have to be done together. its glued and pegged. it would be a bear to get it apart without trashing the whole piece. I like the clamshell Idea but don't think I can make that work and look good. Mike I am not following what you mean. I won't be adding any drawers to this cabinet just the shelves. what do you mean taper the the shelves back on each side? if I am picturing this right in my mind, it would kinda be a minor v shape??




Yes Minor V shape- 2 doors. Draw a line and cut shelf vertical with ? saw to the line- then use chisel to remove waste- clean up with plane. Just an Idea. I think it would look good and solve your problem. I know you cannot take apart.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 12, 2014)

I am under the impression that you have a lot of cherry timber. However you fix it Jeff, let us know and don't forget to show a picture. You can do it, You can do it.

Ray

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 12, 2014)

this project ate through a lot of my 1" boards , I think I may have enough to build my computer desk tho. I have access to a lot of cherry up in the mountains . cherry is by far my favorite timber to work with. I just finished planing all of he side pieces of the vanity and the top as well. should have most of it done by the weekend. I will def post pics of it once I get it all cut and glued up. as far as the medicine cabinet, I think I will go mikes route, seems to be the easiest way around my flaw lol

I rarely post pics of my work on here due to all of the insane work everyone does on here it really isn't fair 
I have a few cabinets I will post that I have completed in the past. nothing special


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 12, 2014)

good job jeff that's some man cave beutys if I ever saw some


----------



## brown down (Jun 12, 2014)

hey duck I have to get some pics up of that slab you sent me in a trade which If I do say so myself wasn't a fair trade on my end!!! but none the less your timber was incorporated in two most likely family air looms. one being a rocking chair my father built for my younger sister when she had her son....the other being the drawer sides of a jewelry box I built for my mother. she just picked out the handles for the drawers so I will post a pick of it when I get them attached . all of the timber I used in that piece was curly. curly pear, curly apple, curly non duck maple, and of course the one the only, famous spalted curly maple duck wood awesomeness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 12, 2014)

cant wait to see it jeff show us pics of both


----------

